# Pendre au nez



## Tiwelle

Hola!
¿¿como se traduceria "ça vous pendait au nez", en el mismo nivel de idioma??
Muchas gracias,
Manue


----------



## Domtom

-
eso le amenazaba.

(Cf. el Grand Larousse E-F F-E)


NOTA:

le = a usted


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

En un registro más coloquial diría: le está bien empleado.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Domtom

-
Plagiándote,

le está bien merecido.

Además,

Usted se lo ha buscado.


----------



## GURB

Hola
Pour ma part je dirais: eso lo tenía pendiente sobre la cabeza


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Se utiliza como indicado por Gévy y Domtom.
Es la consecuencia de algo que has hecho..


----------



## josepbadalona

Permite que discrepe y piense como Gurb y Domtom en su primer post

lo que te "pend au nez" es lo que te amenaza , lo que aún no te ha ocurrido, pero es evidente que lo estás buscando, por eso la imagen de la espada de Damoclés encima de la cabeza me parece mejor


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Sí pero la ha puesto en pasado "PENDAIT au nez", lo que significa que
ya le  ha ocurrido. Algo así como "ya te había avisado..."

Si  pone "ça te pend au nez", entonces se podría traducir por :  vas a ver  lo que te va a pasar... es un aviso..


----------



## josepbadalona

Iglesia said:


> Hola:
> Sí pero la ha puesto en pasado "PENDAIT au nez", lo que significa que
> ya le ha ocurrido. Algo así como "ya te había avisado..."
> 
> Si pone "ça te pend au nez", entonces se podría traducir por : vas a ver lo que te va a pasar... es un aviso..


 
Hola, Iglesia
Si te refieres a la consecuencia actual, estás en lo cierto, claro 

Entonces, lo que buscas es un "equivalente de sentido", una forma de expresarlo, la más adecuada posible.
Pensaba que buscábamos la "traducción" exacta de la expresión.

No he dicho nada, disculpa


----------



## GURB

Hola
Estoy de acuerdo con Josep; no veo lo que el imperfecto cambia a la traducción de la expresión.
Un exemplo de su uso: vous vous êtes cassé une jambe au ski; vu votre âge, ça vous pendait au nez! =.._. dada su edad lo tenía pendiente sobre la cabeza._
Si vous allez au ski, vous allez vous casser une jambe; vu votre âge ça vous pend au nez=..._dada su edad lo tiene pendiente sobre la cabeza._
Si dices "te está bien empleado (merecido)"= c'est bien fait pour toi; tu as ce que tu mérites.
Voilà ces quelques réflexions pour justifier ma tentative de traduction.


----------



## Domtom

-


GURB said:


> vous vous êtes cassé une jambe au ski; vu votre âge, ça vous pendait au nez! =.._. dada su edad lo tenía pendiente sobre la cabeza._
> Si vous allez au ski, vous allez vous casser une jambe; vu votre âge ça vous pend au nez=..._dada su edad lo tiene pendiente sobre la cabeza._


 
Esta expresión tuya no existe en español, la de "lo tenía pendiente sobre la cabeza".

Vd. se ha roto una pierna esquiando; dada su edad, era de esperar  

Si Vd. se va a esquiar, se romperá una pierna; es probable, dada su edad.


----------



## Gévy

Hola a todos:

Bien, creo que todo el mundo lleva su parte de razón.

Y es que la expresión de Gurb, que será muy cierta, no es una expresión que me resulte nada familiar. De hecho creo que, en mi entorno, nadie la ha empleado nunca. Puede que en otros ambientes se use a menudo, solo hablo por mí y el barrio popular en el que vivo.

"Ça lui pend au nez", en cambio, es una expresión muy usual.

Y me he puesto simplemente en la situación,:a ver, qué diría yo a mi hija.... Pues eso, seguramente, aunque los diccionarios lo traduzcan de otro modo, como "c'est bien fait", efectivamente es esto también. Y digo también, justamente porque si en una misma situación comentamos en cada país ça lui pend au nez / lo tendrá bien merecido, es que algo tienen en común, el mensaje que queremos transmitir es el mismo. Y esto es lo que me parece muy importante.

Así que me gustaría saber, para tenerlo ya claro, si es o no corriente la expresión *tenerlo pendiente encima de la cabeza.* Si es corriente entonces es la expresión seguramente más certera. Pero si no lo es el debate sigue abierto.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## GURB

Hola
Cuando doy una traducción no la doy así como así; es siempre a partir de empleos que me parecen solventes.
Por ejemplo Domtom " pendiente sobre la cabeza" no lo invento, tan sólo lo adapto; pero que sea corriente Gévy eso es otro cantar!
El ejemplo está sacado de Alonso, Francisco in El Imperio de las drogas:
_Se defienden contra las persecuciones de las autoridades__ por medio del soborno de policías, jueces, alcaldes, gobernadores, liquidan testigos indeseables, borran huellas; __utilizan experimentados abogados de primera clase, ligados por la omerta y con la amenaza de una_ cruel venganza pendiente sobre la cabeza ...


----------



## Domtom

-


GURB said:


> _y con la amenaza de una_ cruel venganza pendiente sobre la cabeza ...


 
Pero aquí el sentido es "y con la amenaza de una espada de Democles justiciera (o vengativa, más fiel al texto) sobre su cabeza".

Está claro que un lector con un mínimo de cultura al ver esa frase le evoca la imagen esa del Democles. Pero te digo que esa expresión tal cual tú la adaptas y difundes por doquier... vamos, como que no.

Dicho con todos los respetos; estamos aquí para eso, para discutir amigablemente.


----------



## GURB

Bonsoir Domtom
Bien sûr que nous sommes là pour discuter amicalement.
Faltaría más! Et chacun défend son point de vue et le justifie.
Ma traduction est très imparfaite, je te l'accorde volontiers, mais elle à le mérite de traduire une expression imagée par une expression imagée autre que, c'est probable, ça le menace comme dans le Larousse ou autres que proposent les bilingues et qui ne sont pas satisfaisantes.
Comme en atteste l'exemple fourni "pendiente sobre la cabeza" appartient, je te le concède volontiers, à un registre de langue différent (moins familier que le français) mais le sens, finalement est pratiquement le même comme le confirment Gévy et Josep, qui a vu d'emblée l'allusion à l'épée de Damoclès qui évoque un danger suspendu au-dessus de la tête de qq'un. Je pense qu'on peut détourner cette expression de son sens littéral pour l'utiliser dans un registre "coloquial" au sens voisin: _qui pend au nez de quelqu'un.
_A ver quién recoge esta pelota y la hace botar hacia otra dirección.
Un cordial saludo


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Intéressante discussion. Vraiment!

À mon humble avis, *pendre au nez* à plutôt le sens de ce que *GURB* dit: c'est quelque chose d'espéré, d'annoncé presque.

Dans cette expression je ne vois aucun sens punitif parceque supposément mérité, comme tout le monde à l'air de l'expliquer, sauf *GURB*.

Ceci dit, je suis tout à fait d'accord avec *Gévy* et *Domtom* que l'expression espagnole proposée par *GURB* n'est pas du tout usuelle mais plutôt rare.

Personnellement, je pense que  l'équivalent espagnol de *pendre du nez* (même registre) est *estar cantado*:

*Ça vous pendait au nez que vous alliez vous casser une jambe!*

*¡Estaba cantado que se iba a romper una pierna!   *


----------



## Gévy

Hola Víctor:

Sí, esta es genial.

Solo una cosa, que me surge ahora, ¿se emplearía en presente o en futuro de forma natural? Creo que siempre la he visto usar en pasado.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## josepbadalona

¿No se podría decir : 
Está cantado que se romperá una pierna

en previsión ..?


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:

"estar cantado" es perfecto.

Le chemin parcouru en aura valu la peine.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

josepbadalona said:


> ¿No se podría decir :
> Está cantado que se romperá una pierna
> 
> en previsión ..?


Sí, en el caso en que dos hablan de un tercero (en plan cuchicheo de malas lenguas)

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## GURB

Hola Víctor
Bravo! Comme aurait dit un de nos philosophes les plus éclairés: c'etait écrit là-haut! Du côté de Barcelone en tous cas.
NB Aujourd'hui, dans notre pauvre langue française, si maltraitée, notre jeunesse n'emploie plus guére "pendre au nez" et la remplace par la nouvelle formule à la mode et passe-partout "c'est (c'était) clair". Ex: si on joue toujours aussi mal, on va descendre, c'est clair! En (ancien) français, nous, nous eussions (!) dit: ça nous pend au nez. Sic vitam traditur!
Bonne journée


----------



## lpfr

Era de prever. (?)


----------



## Tiwelle

Youhou, je ne pensais pas que ma question allait soulever un tel débat  merci pour ces réponses! 
Manue


----------

